# Hawaii Reviews for February 2011



## billhall (Feb 4, 2011)

Hawaii reviews Feb 2011


----------



## billhall (Feb 4, 2011)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas , Kauai, 9/15/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer:  Michael Peters​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 4, 2011)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach, Big Island, 11/18/10*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach  
Reviewer:  Marcia and Robert Shuman​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 26, 2011)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 2/8/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer:  Lin Johnson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 26, 2011)

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower, Oahu, 10/1/10*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower 
Reviewer:  Lin Johnson​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 26, 2011)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 1/16/11*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer: Glenn & Cheryle Ozem​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 26, 2011)

*Pahio at the Shearwater, Kauai, 1/20/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at the Shearwater  
Reviewer: Richard and Cynthia Montrose​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 26, 2011)

*Makai Club at Princeville, Kauai, 2/4/11*

*New Review *


Makai Club at Princeville 
Reviewer:  Ronald T. Baux​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 26, 2011)

*Kahana Falls, Maui, 2/3/11*

*New Review *


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer: Tom & Charlotte Gorham​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey, Bill, I also wrote one for Point at Poipu.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine on Ka'anapali Beach Club was also recently posted.


----------



## billhall (Feb 28, 2011)

*HGVC Kings' Land Resort, Big Island, 2/21/11*

*New Review *


HGVC Kings' Land Resort  
Reviewer:  Jeff Behrens​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2011)

*removed*

wrong month


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2011)

*moved*

wrong month


----------

